# Cleveland Early Sunday Morning



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Am planning to launch around 4.30am-5.00am from the VMR boat ramp and paddle out towards Peel fishing the deeper water stopping off on the way to jig for live bait and trolling livies for Tuna and Mackeral.

I have heard that because of the weather the way it has been that schools of bait fish have pushed south in the Bay so I thought I'd try my luck.

Please send PM with mobile contact if you are interested in coming along.

Forecast weather is NE/NW winds to 10/15 knots. Seas 0.7 metres.

The water should be clearer in the bay than in the rivers and Estuaries.

High tide is around 7:30.

I'll be checking messages before I leave.


----------

